# German hybrid swords; E. Frans Stoffels



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

In Europe, particularly in Germany and Scandinavia, there are dozens of hybrid/cultivar species of Echinodorus, (Sword plants), that never make it to the USA. 

One such variety is E. Frans Stoffels, a charming hybrid with nice subtle red coloring that grows to a size that is not too big for most aquariums. 










Photo by kuba87


Cultivation is as simple as with most sword plants. Moderate or better light and a rich substrate will give you the best results. New leaves will have the most intense coloring which may diminish as the leaf matures. 









Photo from the internet, author unknown

The color pattern of this cultivar is interesting. The coloring seems to match the pattern of veins in the leaves. Anyone in Europe or elsewhere have experience with this plant? It is just begining to become available in this country.

This hybrid was developed by Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany, who also developed the following; 

Echinodorus veronikae 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Altlandsberg' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Deep Purple' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Devils Eye' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Fantastic Color' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Hot Pepper' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Indian Summer' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Obelix' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Paul Kloecker' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Poseidon' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Rainers Kitty' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Red Devil' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Red Rock' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Regine Hildebrandt' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Reni' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Sankt Elmsfeuer' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Spidernet' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Sun Set' Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany 

Echinodorus 'Tanzende Feuerfeder' ® Cultivar 
Tomas Kaliebe, Altlandsberg, Germany


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Just got some of this in last week. Beautiful plant, loving the red veins!


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Man would love to get a hold of one of those.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you pondering an import of some of these plants? I have wondered about acquiring them.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Are you pondering an import of some of these plants? I have wondered about acquiring them.


They're already here. http://www.floridaaquatic.com/whats_new_aquarium_plants_2010.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anybody know if anybody has those FAN offerings retail yet?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know swords will grow differently under different conditions, but how large on average is "not too big"?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Does anybody know if anybody has those FAN offerings retail yet?


Yes, we have them here in MI.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Just orderd mine from from Robert. I am looking forward to this plant. I should be perfect centerpiece.

Wild coloration! I will report back on receipt with some photos.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

If you are familiar with the Kleiner bar sword, it is about the same size. Florida aquatic nurseries is producing four german hybrid swords. This is one of them, and they released a few plants to some of their resellers this week. I have a few. They will not be widely available for a while yet

There is another one I have too called E. 'Tanzende Feuerfeder', which translated means 'Fire Dancing Feather '.










photo by Curt Quester

The leaves grow long and narrow and have this interesting red color pattern. This hybrid is a cross of two other hybrids, Red Flame and Barthi, along with parviflorus. It can grow 20 inches plus, about the same shape and size as the red rubin. Moderate or better light and good root feeding is important for this plant.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

there is another new hybrid sword that is supposed to stay really small, like under 10 inches, and be dark red. I am trying to get more information on it.


----------

